# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Konfüçyüs Kimdir ?

## ceyda

konfucyus_2010310.jpg
" Bildiğini bilenin arkasından gidiniz,bildiğini bilmeyeni uyarınız,bilmediğini bilene öğretiniz,bilmediğini bilmeyenden kaçınız. "
Büyük Çin bilgesi, filozof, siyasal yönetici ve Çin tarihinde resmi din olarak kabul edilen öğretilerin kuramcısı Konfüçyüs, M.Ö 551 yılında, Lu kentinde -şimdiki Shantung eyaletinde- doğdu. Chou hanedanlığı döneminde (M.Ö. 1027-256), Hristiyanlığın doğuşundan yaklaşık beş yüz yıl önce yaşadı. Küçük yaşlardayken babası ölünce, annesi tarafından mütevazı koşullarda büyütüldü. 

Ambar bekçiliği ve kamu arazisi yöneticiliği yaptı ama asıl isteği, Chou hanedanlığının ilk zamanlarına özgü ahlak değerlerini yaymak, bu hanedanlığın kuruluş döneminde hüküm süren iki kralın, Wen ile Wu'nun ülkülerini yeniden canlandırmaktı. Ama onun dönemi zorlu bir dönemdi. Chou hanedanlığının ilk yıllarının ayırıcı özelliği olan siyasal birlik, siyasal güç, hanedanlığı oluşturan kent devletleri arasındaki çatışmalarla, hanedanlıktan olmayan devletlerin yayılmacı saldırılarıyla, dağlarla vahşi bölgelerden gelen göçebe toplulukların akınlarıyla büyük ölçüde örselenmişti. 

Konfüçyüs'ün kenti Lu işgalcilerin denetimi altına girmişti. Konfüçyüs, öğretisine yetke, nüfuz sağlayacak bir kamu görevine atanmayı başaramamıştı. Bundan ötürü, benzer beklentiler taşıyıp benzer güçlüklerle karşılaşan diğerleri gibi Konfüçyüs de, küçük bir öğrenci, izleyici topluluğunun eşliğinde gittiği saraylara, yöneticilere hizmet sunarak gezginci öğreticilik yapmaya başladı.
Konfüçyüs'ün yaşam öyküsüyle kişiliğinin de ona atfedilen öğretilerin ayrıntılarının da doğruluğundan emin olmak olanaklı değil. Kaynaklarda, onun ölümünden sonra geliştirilmiş, kuşkusuz pek çok yönüyle izleyicileri tarafından elden geçirilmiş, zenginleştirilmiş, yeniden düzenlenmiş karma açıklamalar vardır. Mevcut bilgilerdeki kimi iç tutarsızlığa, kimi vurgu farklılığına karşın, bilgi ile ahlaksal erdem arayışına tutkuyla inanan, tüm yaşamı boyunca dürüstlüğünü koruyan, kendini sadece öğretmeye adayan bir adama ait bütünlüklü çizgileri seçmek olanaklı. Benzer şekilde, Konfüçyüs'e atfedilen yazılı özdeyişlerin ona ait olup olmadığını saptamak da olanaklı değil. Konfüçyüs'e atfedilen deyişlerle düşüncelerin çoğu Konuşmalar diye bilinen bir seçkide toplanmıştır. 

Konfüçyüs düşüncesi, 1583'te Pekin'e yerleşen Cizvit misyonerleri, Çin bilgisi ile kültürünü özümseyip bu yeni bilgilerini Avrupa'ya aktarancıya kadar Batı dünyasında bilinmiyordu. K'ung Fu-tzu adını Latinceleştiren de bu Cizvitler olmuştu ve böylece bu büyük bilge, dünyanın pek çok yerinde Konfüçyüs adıyla tanındı.

----------

